# À ce détail près que



## plesea8

Coucou,
ho un problema nel rendere in italiano questa espressione francese “à ce détail près que”...
La frase nella quale si incastona è la seguente: “Elle aurait bien pu se trouver sur le quai d'une gare, à ce détail près que le train n'arrivait pas...”

La mia traduzione: 
“Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, e che il treno non passava...”

Grazie in anticipo per i suggerimenti.


----------



## brian

Ciao plesea8,

_à cela/ceci près que_ significa "solo che," quindi: _*solo che* il treno non passava._

Poi se vuoi rendere anche la parola _détail_, puoi dire per esempio: _*eccetto il dettaglio che* il treno non passava._ Però questa onestamente non mi suona tanto, allora io forse tralascerei _détail_.


----------



## plesea8

brian said:


> Ciao plesea8,
> 
> _à cela/ceci près que_ significa "solo che," quindi: _*solo che* il treno non passava._
> 
> Poi se vuoi rendere anche la parola _détail_, puoi dire per esempio: _*eccetto il dettaglio che* il treno non passava._ Però questa onestamente non mi suona tanto, allora io forse tralascerei _détail_.




Forse potrei tradurre così:

“Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, con il solo dettaglio che il  treno non passava...” 

Anche se non mi convince del tutto...
Forse, “solo che il treno non passava...” è l'unica soluzione veramente plausibile.


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> Ciao plesea8,
> 
> _à cela/ceci près que_ significa "solo che," quindi: _*solo che* il treno non passava. _
> 
> Poi se vuoi rendere anche la parola _détail_, puoi dire per esempio: _*eccetto il dettaglio che* il treno non passava._ Però questa onestamente non mi suona tanto, allora io forse tralascerei _détail_.


Forse anche : "con la sfumatura che il treno ... " *(Questa è una domanda) ???*


----------



## plesea8

matoupaschat said:


> Forse anche : "con la sfumatura che il treno ... " *(Questa è una domanda) ???*



Mi viene in mente anche che potrebbe essere tradotto con: "con il particolare/piccolo particolare che..." 

"Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, con il piccolo particolare che il  treno non passava..."

Forse ci stiamo avvicinando?


----------



## brian

Beh, a me non piace tantissimo _con_. Che ne pensi di: _*se non per* il particolare che..._


----------



## linodor

E e lo si rendesse con "salvo che"?


----------



## plesea8

brian said:


> Beh, a me non piace tantissimo _con_. Che ne pensi di: _*se non per* il particolare che..._



"Se non che" secondo me non si incastona bene nella frase:

“Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, *se non che *il  treno non passava...


----------



## plesea8

linodor said:


> E e lo si rendesse con "salvo che"?




“Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, *salvo che *il   treno non passava... 	”

Probabilmente "salvo che" e "solo che" sono le due soluzioni migliori...


----------



## brian

plesea8 said:


> "Se non che" secondo me non si incastona bene nella frase:
> 
> “Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, *se non che *il  treno non passava...



No no, ho scritto _se non per_, non _se non che_. Comunque ora che ci penso, suona meglio che un verbo:

_Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, *se non fosse stato per il (piccolo) particolare* che il treno non passava._


----------



## laurentius87

Secondo me _con il particolare che_ è la forma più idiomatica e fedele all'originale _détail_. Fermo restando che le altre sono sicuramente corrette (_solo che_, _se non fosse stato per il fatto che_ eccetera)


----------



## Necsus

Se l'affermazione dovesse contenere una vena d'ironia, direi: _'tranne per il (piccolo/trascurabile) particolare che'_. 
Altrimenti un'espressione molto comune è _'a parte il fatto che'_.


----------



## plesea8

Necsus said:


> Se l'affermazione dovesse contenere una vena d'ironia, direi: _'tranne per il (piccolo/trascurabile) particolare che'_.
> Altrimenti un'espressione molto comune è _'a parte il fatto che'_.



In effetti è una frase che ha dell'ironia e che sfocia poi nell'esagerazione... quindi probabilmente quel "détail" potrebbe essere recuperato con "piccolo particolare".



laurentius87 said:


> Secondo me _con il particolare che_ è la forma più idiomatica e fedele all'originale _détail_. Fermo restando che le altre sono sicuramente corrette (_solo che_, _se non fosse stato per il fatto che_ eccetera)



Si, sono d'accordo. In qualche modo si può recuperare "détail"...



brian said:


> No no, ho scritto _se non per_, non _se non che_. Comunque ora che ci penso, suona meglio che un verbo:
> 
> _Avrebbe potuto trovarsi sul binario di una stazione, *se non fosse stato per il (piccolo) particolare* che il treno non passava._



Penso che alla fine questa sia la soluzione migliore...


----------

